# OC my graphics card question



## The Scarecrow (Mar 21, 2007)

Dosent CoolBits work with the latest drivers anymore?

I havent been in the PC game for quite a while, and it seems to have changed quite a bit.

I have a 7900GS and with the last drivers i used i could run CoolBits and auto detect when overclocking............Not now though. When i installed the latest drivers and coolbits and go to overclock it wants me to go online. ( My PC is in my shed and has no internet. )

Can Rivatuner auto detect best overclocking settings? If so how? OR Is it all manual now?

BTW i run XP Pro.

Thanks


----------



## Underclocker (Aug 13, 2007)

RivaTuner can't detect best overclocking settings, but I think nTune can at least do automatic overclocking. Install it and you can unlock the normally unaccessible "performance features" that are part of the current ForceWare drivers: http://www.nvidia.com/object/ntune_5.05.54.00.html


----------



## The Scarecrow (Mar 21, 2007)

Hi thanks for your reply.

My Motherboard is a Intel MSI 945GCM5 V2 (FSB 1333).

Does it matter if its not a nvidia mobo.?


----------



## Underclocker (Aug 13, 2007)

It doesn't matter if it's not an NVIDIA mobo, it will run fine.


----------



## The Scarecrow (Mar 21, 2007)

Oh..... ok then.

I take it that it would all be straight forward then.

Thanks for your help.


----------

